# Anyone know what The Accountable Alliance with BCBS



## Pauline1954 (Aug 13, 2019)

I recieved a letter from BCBS. They did not even explain to me in the letter what it was and certainly did not say it does not affect any of my benefits.

Anyway, i called and I had to determine from how the agent talked it was a program for bcbs to save money. Lol they offer $100 credit if I am inpatient at any of the hospitals on this list.


----------

